# ننفرد بنشر أول ظهور إعلامى لكاميليا شحاتة تنفى فيه إسلامها



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ننفرد بنشر أول ظهور إعلامى لكاميليا شحاتة تنفى فيه إسلامها​



​وزعت مصادر كنسية رفيعة المستوى مقاطع فيديو تم تصويرها للسيدة كاميليا شحاتة زوجة كاهن دير مواس والتى أثير بسببها جدل كبير مؤخرا حول ما إن كانت أعلنت إسلامها أم لا، وتظهر كاميليا فى الفيديو الذى وزعته المصادر الكنسية لتؤكد أنها باقية على ديانتها دون تغيير، وتظهر فى الفيديو وخلفها صورة السيد المسيح، وتتحدث لمدة 11 دقيقة، وتروى قصتها بالتفصيل.

ونفت كاميليا أنها قد تعرضت لأى نوع من الضغوط أو التعذيب من جانب الكنيسة، فالكنيسة -حسبما قالت- تحمل لواء المحبة، ومن المستحيل أن تتعامل مع رعاياها بهذه القسوة، كما أكدت تمسكها بحياتها الأسرية والاجتماعية مع زوجها القس تادرس سمعان وابنها أنطون
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=275878


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

وماذا عن الهراوات التى قاموا بها والخطأفى حق البابا شنوده​


----------



## besm alslib (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*بامانه فرحت جدا بالخبر *

*وفرحت اكتر انو نازل باليوم السابع عشان اللي دخلو شتمو وغلطو في قداسة البابا *

*يشوفو الخبر ويشوفو خبر ان البابا شنوده اكد انها ماسلمتش ولا اي حاجه*

*ويتخرسو وميقولوش اي كلمه ويبقو بسواد وشهم بسبب غلطهم بالبابا والبكنيسه*

*وحتى قدام الناس كلها *



*اشكرك اخي على الخبر *

*الرب يفرح قلبك*
​


----------



## besm alslib (8 سبتمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]v7GspsbniPw&vq[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]v7GspsbniPw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## abnalrabyaso3 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*قنبله فى وجه الارهابين كامليا فى فيديو تقول انها مسيحية*

http://www.fcv2.com/show-3,N-2335-Qatar-Saudi-Arabia-United-Arab-Emirates-Dubai-f-c-v.html


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

دى عديتكوا يامسلمين


----------



## SALVATION (8 سبتمبر 2010)

_نشكر يسوع لظهورها_
_واخجل من التعليقات الاسلامية_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*بصراحه مكسوفالهم اصل شكلهم بقى وحش اوووووووووووى 
ميرررسى على الخبر والفيديو يا سامح*


----------



## My Rock (8 سبتمبر 2010)

يا فضيحتكم..


----------



## MATTEW (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*منظرهم بقي وحشششششششش و كل التعليقات بتحاول تنفي اسلامها 

و تقول هي الخسرانه ههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يهديهم لحسن دول مكبوسين كبسه سوده 

المفروض جريده اليوم السابع دي تتقفل اصلا 
*


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*كاميليا شحاتة توكد مسيحيتها حصرى على موقع اليوم السابع*

كاميليا شحاتة توكد مسيحيتها حصرى على موقع اليوم السابع 

[YOUTUBE]v7GspsbniPw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



وزعت مصادر مقربة من الكنيسة رفيعة المستوى مقاطع فيديو تم تصويرها للسيدة كاميليا شحاتة زوجة كاهن دير مواس والتى أثير بسببها جدل كبير مؤخرا حول ما إن كانت أعلنت إسلامها أم لا، وتظهر كاميليا فى الفيديو الذى وزعته المصادر الكنسية لتؤكد أنها باقية على ديانتها دون تغيير، وتظهر فى الفيديو وخلفها صورة السيد المسيح، وتتحدث لمدة 11 دقيقة، وتروى قصتها بالتفصيل.

ونفت كاميليا أنها قد تعرضت لأى نوع من الضغوط أو التعذيب من جانب الكنيسة، فالكنيسة -حسبما قالت- تحمل لواء المحبة، ومن المستحيل أن تتعامل مع رعاياها بهذه القسوة، كما أكدت تمسكها بحياتها الأسرية والاجتماعية مع زوجها القس تادرس سمعان وابنها أنطون.
​


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا سواد وجوهكم يا مسلمين !! 
الله و أكبر 
شكرااااااا سامح للخبر المفرح و اللي كسف كل من اعتقد انها اسلمت !! *


----------



## العراقيه (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*فرحانه اوي بالخبر الرائع الحمد لله انها اتكلمت وكدبت الخبر بذات نفسها*
*ربنا يباركك شكرا على الخبر الرااااااااااائع *​


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*شوفوا ... شوفوا الصور دي 

أموووووووت و اعرف ردة فعل اللي بيصرخوا في الصور دي كانت ايه من بعد الفيديو ده ! 
ههههههههههههههه اكيد اغمى عليهم 

من كل عقلهم بيصرخوا و شادين على حالهم :kap::kap::kap:

*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*رغم اني فرحان فرحة لا توصف
الا اني بعتب على ظهورها المتأخر دة اللي اتسبب في مظاهرات وسب في قداسة البابا ..

ولكل مسلم مختوم على  قفاة ومشي يعمل مظاهرات زي الاطرش في الزفة
فوق واعرف انك مضحوك عليك يا مسكين !*​


----------



## marcelino (8 سبتمبر 2010)

فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس​


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كاميليا شحاتة توكد مسيحيتها حصرى على موقع اليوم السابع*

*شكراااااااا النهيسى 
ليتمجد اسم الله القدوس †​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كاميليا شحاتة توكد مسيحيتها حصرى على موقع اليوم السابع*

و اللي يغيظك بقي ان الناس بتقولك الفديو مفبرك و سجلت الفيديو تحت ضغط
اغبيا​


----------



## axed (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*قنبله فى وجه الارهابين كامليا فى فيديو تقول انها مسيحية*

*وزعت مصادر مقربة من الكنيسة رفيعة المستوى مقاطع فيديو تم تصويرها للسيدة كاميليا شحاتة زوجة كاهن دير مواس والتى أثير بسببها جدل كبير مؤخرا حول ما إن كانت أعلنت إسلامها أم لا، وتظهر كاميليا فى الفيديو الذى وزعته المصادر الكنسية لتؤكد أنها باقية على ديانتها دون تغيير، وتظهر فى الفيديو وخلفها صورة السيد المسيح، وتتحدث لمدة 11 دقيقة، وتروى قصتها بالتفصيل.

ونفت كاميليا أنها قد تعرضت لأى نوع من الضغوط أو التعذيب من جانب الكنيسة، فالكنيسة -حسبما قالت- تحمل لواء المحبة، ومن المستحيل أن تتعامل مع رعاياها بهذه القسوة، كما أكدت تمسكها بحياتها الأسرية والاجتماعية مع زوجها القس تادرس سمعان وابنها أنطون.​*
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=275878


----------



## عمادفايز (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*بيقولك مرة واحد اتكبس دمة اتحبس طق مات ههههههه​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 سبتمبر 2010)

عمادفايز قال:


> *بيقولك مرة واحد اتكبس دمة اتحبس طق مات ههههههه​*



*هههههههههههههههه

حلوة يا عماد :t33:​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: قنبله فى وجه الارهابين كامليا فى فيديو تقول انها مسيحية*

*شكرااااااااااااا axed
قرأت الخبر يمكن 4 مرات 
هههههههههههه يلا بركة 

ربنا معاك و يحميك ​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كاميليا شحاتة توكد مسيحيتها حصرى على موقع اليوم السابع*



red rose88 قال:


> *شكراااااااا النهيسى
> ليتمجد اسم الله القدوس †​*


شكرا جدا

مرور رائع

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كاميليا شحاتة توكد مسيحيتها حصرى على موقع اليوم السابع*



jesus son 261 قال:


> و اللي يغيظك بقي ان الناس بتقولك الفديو مفبرك و سجلت الفيديو تحت ضغط
> اغبيا​


*
و اللي يغيظك بقي ان الناس بتقولك الفديو مفبرك و سجلت الفيديو تحت ضغط
اغبيا
​*
لو لاحظت الفيديو

كانت بتتكلم بتأثر شديد

شكرا لمروركم الكريم

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## العراقيه (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: قنبله فى وجه الارهابين كامليا فى فيديو تقول انها مسيحية*

*خبر مفرح اوي*
*شكرا على المجهود*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كاميليا شحاتة توكد مسيحيتها حصرى على موقع اليوم السابع*

_ أخي الحبيب النهيسي 
شكراً علي التوضيح ... الرب يسوع يباركك ويحفظك ويخليك لينا 
شكراً ولك تحياتي 





_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كاميليا شحاتة توكد مسيحيتها حصرى على موقع اليوم السابع*

*بكره يقولوا متفبرك او اي كدبه تانيه 
والحمد لله انها طلعت زي ماطلبوا
شكرا استاذي ع الخبر المهم​*


----------



## dodoz (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كاميليا شحاتة توكد مسيحيتها حصرى على موقع اليوم السابع*

_ميرسى لييك على الفيديو_
_يا رب يفهموا بس_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: قنبله فى وجه الارهابين كامليا فى فيديو تقول انها مسيحية*

*يارب المتخلفيين يفهموا ولو مره

شكرا ع الخبر الجميل جداا​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كاميليا شحاتة توكد مسيحيتها حصرى على موقع اليوم السابع*



عادل نسيم قال:


> _ أخي الحبيب النهيسي
> شكراً علي التوضيح ... الرب يسوع يباركك ويحفظك ويخليك لينا
> شكراً ولك تحياتي
> 
> ...


*شكرا أخى عادل لمروك الكريم

الرب معاكم*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*فين الاخوه المسلمين
اسكت الله حسهم ليه دلوقتي
مفيش كلمه واقفه في زورهم يقولوها
علي العموم احنا احسن منكم طول عمرنا
ومسامحينكم علي كل كلمه قولتيها في حقنا
وفي حق البابا شنوده الاكبر والاعظم منكم*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كاميليا شحاتة توكد مسيحيتها حصرى على موقع اليوم السابع*



mikel coco قال:


> *بكره يقولوا متفبرك او اي كدبه تانيه
> والحمد لله انها طلعت زي ماطلبوا
> شكرا استاذي ع الخبر المهم​*


*هى كمان هتطلع بالتليفزيون

شكرا للمرور الغالى جدا 

سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كاميليا شحاتة توكد مسيحيتها حصرى على موقع اليوم السابع*



dodoz قال:


> _ميرسى لييك على الفيديو_
> _يا رب يفهموا بس_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


*مبروك لينا الأطمئنان عليها

شكرا للمرور والذوق

الرب معاكم*​


----------



## govany shenoda (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كاميليا شحاتة توكد مسيحيتها حصرى على موقع اليوم السابع*

ميرسى ليك على الفيديو
يا رب يفهموا بس ويفكرو شويه
ربنا  يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كاميليا شحاتة توكد مسيحيتها حصرى على موقع اليوم السابع*



govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسى ليك على الفيديو
> يا رب يفهموا بس ويفكرو شويه
> ربنا  يبارك حياتك



شكرا جدااا
للمرور الرائع

سلام ونعمه
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كاميليا شحاتة توكد مسيحيتها حصرى على موقع اليوم السابع*

فيديو حلو قوى
ربنا ينور العقول


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

كل سنة والمسلمين طيبين ودى عديتهم​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني التي ظهرت ليست كميليا و شوفو بنفسكم و سوف نناقشها لاحقا


----------



## MATTEW (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههه الحجج الواهنه يا مدام انصار المصطفي 

هههههههههههههههههههه 


*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

__العين__

عين الدوبلير : كحيله طبيعي 
عين كاميليا : غير كحيله إطلاقاً 

__ما بين الحاجبين__

مختلف تماماً

__الأنف__
مختلف بشكل واضح
مثلاً: الأخت كاميليا أنفها أعرض قليلاً 

__الفم __

غير ما أوردتموه من إختلافات 
فهناك إختلاف في حجم الشفتين 

الدوبلير : شفتها أكبر قليلاً وبخاصة العلوية


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

اختى المسلمه اعتقدت خطأ بأن الكنيسة من السذاجه حتى تأتى بدوبلير لكاميليا طبعا هذا خاطئ تماما:
1- الكنيسة لم تكن مجبره اطلاقا على اظهار كاميليا فى وسائل الاعلام لكن ظهورها كان بناء على رغبتها الخاصه.
2-كاميليا ليست شخصيه عاديه بل هى شخصية عامه فمعوف ان مدرس مادة العلوم يدرس لحوالى 250 طالب فى العام الواحد وعلى اعتبار ان لها ثلاث سنوات تقريبا فى حقل التعليم انتقلت خلالها من مدرسه لاخرى فهى بحق شخصية عامه درست لما يوازى ل1000 طالب وعملت مع مايقارب 150زميل.
3- زوجها الكاهن اقر بنفسه انها زوجته وهى شخصيه معروفه من كل الخدام فى الكنيسه فمن المستحيل ان يظهر الكاهن نفسه كاذبا بهذه الرعونه امام شعبه.
4- لم يخرج اى احد من اهالى دير مواس يعترض ان التى بالفيديو هى كاميليا وهذا اقوى دليل على انها هى.


----------



## 200madona (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*طبعا اعداء الحقيقة هايقولوا انه فديو منركب علشان هما 
اساتذة فى الفبركة واكدب ومشهيصدقو انها مسيحية​*


----------



## 200madona (9 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> __العين__
> 
> عين الدوبلير : كحيله طبيعي
> عين كاميليا : غير كحيله إطلاقاً
> ...



*1-  الى اختى المسلمة انصار هل انت تعرفى كامليا شخصيا علشان تعرفى لون عنيها

2- وكذالك الانف والفم 

متحكميش على حد طبقا لصورة متفبركة سابقا وتقولى ان الفديو متفبرك​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> اختى المسلمه اعتقدت خطأ بأن الكنيسة من السذاجه حتى تأتى بدوبلير لكاميليا طبعا هذا خاطئ تماما:
> 1- الكنيسة لم تكن مجبره اطلاقا على اظهار كاميليا فى وسائل الاعلام لكن ظهورها كان بناء على رغبتها الخاصه.
> 2-كاميليا ليست شخصيه عاديه بل هى شخصية عامه فمعوف ان مدرس مادة العلوم يدرس لحوالى 250 طالب فى العام الواحد وعلى اعتبار ان لها ثلاث سنوات تقريبا فى حقل التعليم انتقلت خلالها من مدرسه لاخرى فهى بحق شخصية عامه درست لما يوازى ل1000 طالب وعملت مع مايقارب 150زميل.
> 3- زوجها الكاهن اقر بنفسه انها زوجته وهى شخصيه معروفه من كل الخدام فى الكنيسه فمن المستحيل ان يظهر الكاهن نفسه كاذبا بهذه الرعونه امام شعبه.
> 4- لم يخرج اى احد من اهالى دير مواس يعترض ان التى بالفيديو هى كاميليا وهذا اقوى دليل على انها هى.


رغم ان الصوره ليست صوره كميليا كما قلت بس احب اسئلك سوال الم تعترف الكنيسه باسلام كميليا و اليك هذا الفيديو




طيب ما المانع من ظهور كاميليا على قناة فضائية بدلاُ من تسجيلات الهواة المفبركة , ما المانع من ظهورها في حضور الأسرة التي استضافتها ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

200madona قال:


> *1-  الى اختى المسلمة انصار هل انت تعرفى كامليا شخصيا علشان تعرفى لون عنيها
> 
> 2- وكذالك الانف والفم
> 
> متحكميش على حد طبقا لصورة متفبركة سابقا وتقولى ان الفديو متفبرك​*


أعذرها ده مش كلامها دىسفالات منتدى المراحيض الاسلاميه


----------



## 200madona (9 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> رغم ان الصوره ليست صوره كميليا كما قلت بس احب اسئلك سوال الم تعترف الكنيسه باسلام كميليا و اليك هذا الفيديو
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
احب اعرف الاخت انصار ان الكنيسة لم ولن تعترف باسلمة الاخت كامليا ابدا​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkLu4cVs-x4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkLu4cVs-x4&feature=player_embedded
هذا الرابط حق الفيديو الذي تعترف فيه الكنيسه باسلام كميليا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

> طيب ما المانع من ظهور كاميليا على قناة فضائية بدلاُ من تسجيلات الهواة المفبركة , ما المانع من ظهورها في حضور الأسرة التي استضافتها ؟


أختى انصار لايوجد فى المسيحيه مايسمى بالتوقيه اطلاقا التوقيه دى عند ناس انتى عارفاهم كويس .
ليس هناك مايجبر ظهورها على قناة فضائيه حتى لو ظهرت هتقولوا جم بالدوبلير مره تاني ههههههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zklu4cvs-x4&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zklu4cvs-x4&feature=player_embedded
> هذا الرابط حق الفيديو الذي تعترف فيه الكنيسه باسلام كميليا


انا هفترض حسب اعتقادك انها اسلمت وده مستحيل ورجعت تانى للمسيحيه يبقى المفروض تباركيلها على الخلاص بدال العذاب الابدى فى نار جهنم


----------



## الشاافعى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

200madona قال:


> *طبعا اعداء الحقيقة هايقولوا انه فديو منركب علشان هما
> اساتذة فى الفبركة واكدب ومشهيصدقو انها مسيحية​*


السلام عليكم 
تحيه لاختى فى الاسلام انصار المصطفى ...
اولا يا عزيزى نحن لسنا اعداء الحقيقه ولكن لماذ لم تظهر على الاعلام المكشوف لتبين نفسها ...ثم اليس من الطبيعى ان يتخلى عنها ابوها واهلها جميعا لانها ارتدت عن المسيحيه واعتنقت الاسلام السمح...
يا عزيزى الاسلام لا يرغم احداً على اعتناقه ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا قلتها قبل كده وهقلها تاني
المتخلفين مش هيفهموا ولا هيصدقوا عمرهم
ربنا يشفيهم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*من فضلكم يا جماعه رجاء محبه عدم الخروج عن الموضوع 
ومن يريد ان يصدق فليصدق ومن  يرفض التصديق فهو حر 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## mr.hima (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*يارب يفهموا " فيديو لكاميليا "*

*يا رب الناس تفهم 
مش عارف بتوع المظاهرات هيقولوا اية دلوقتي 
*​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7GspsbniPw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## انصار المصطفى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> انا هفترض حسب اعتقادك انها اسلمت وده مستحيل ورجعت تانى للمسيحيه يبقى المفروض تباركيلها على الخلاص بدال العذاب الابدى فى نار جهنم


 كميليا اعتنقت الاسلام  و الحمد لله ولكن لم ترجع الى المسيحيه اما الصوره التي تم عرضها فهي ليست لكميليا و اليكم هذه الصور ايضا التي توضح انها ليست كميليا

الصورة منقوله


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> كميليا اعتنقت الاسلام  و الحمد لله ولكن لم ترجع الى المسيحيه اما الصوره التي تم عرضها فهي ليست لكميليا و اليكم هذه الصور ايضا التي توضح انها ليست كميليا
> 
> الصورة منقوله



*احلي حاجه فيكي انك بتنقلي وخلاص
كوبي وبست من غير ماتشغلي مخك اصلا
حالك زي حال كتير قوي مسلمين
علي العموم الرد الصح بالنسبالك ده*​


dona nabil قال:


> *من فضلكم يا جماعه رجاء محبه عدم الخروج عن الموضوع
> ومن يريد ان يصدق فليصدق ومن  يرفض التصديق فهو حر
> سلام ونعمه​*



*صدقتي ام لم تصدقي مش هتفرق معانا
انتي حره وربنا ينور قلبك ويهديكي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: يارب يفهموا " فيديو لكاميليا "*

*الخبر والفيديو نزلوا اكتر من مره هنا
وللاسف في متخلفين لسه مش مصدقيين
وعنهم ما صدقوا مش هتفرق معانا
ربنا يهديهم*​


----------



## Bent Christ (9 سبتمبر 2010)

انا حطيت رد قبل كده و اتحذف معرفش ليه بس كان فيه الفيديو ده عشان العضوه انصار المصطفى بتقول فبركه و حاجات غريبه فحبيت اوريها الصوره اللى كاميليا منقبه فيها اصلها ايه​
[YOUTUBE]<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lTzMHRF1TxA?version=3"><param name="allowFull***een" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lTzMHRF1TxA?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfull***een="true" allow******Access="always" width="425" height="344"></object>[/YOUTUBE]



انصار المصطفى قال:


> كميليا اعتنقت الاسلام  و الحمد لله ولكن لم ترجع الى المسيحيه اما الصوره التي تم عرضها فهي ليست لكميليا و اليكم هذه الصور ايضا التي توضح انها ليست كميليا
> 
> الصورة منقوله


----------



## Bent Christ (9 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTzMHRF1TxA


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كاميليا شحاتة توكد مسيحيتها حصرى على موقع اليوم السابع*



+إيرينى+ قال:


> فيديو حلو قوى
> ربنا ينور العقول


شكرا أختى أيرنى للمرور الكريم جدا​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

mareen1993 قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTzMHRF1TxA




السلام عليكم
لقد شفت الفيديو من قبل اذا كنتم تريدو تتاكد من الصوره كان اسهل تشوفو الاصل الورقي للصوره وكذلك الاستديو موجود ممكن تروحو تتاكد بدل الفيديو الذي لا يثبت شئ لان أي واحد هيشوف الفيديو هيعرف إن صورة كاميليا في القسيمة يستحيل تكون صورتها بالنقاب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

التلفزيون المصرى اعلن الآن تحقق وزارة الداخلية من شخصية صاحية الفيديو ===============================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================>الدوبليره هى كاميليا شحاته شخصيا شاهد الفيديو فى خبر منفصل فى قسم الاخبار فى منتدى الكنيسة+++++++++يالا باركيلنا انصار الاسلام++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Bent Christ (9 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد شفت الفيديو من قبل اذا كنتم تريدو تتاكد من الصوره كان اسهل تشوفو الاصل الورقي للصوره وكذلك الاستديو موجود ممكن تروحو تتاكد بدل الفيديو الذي لا يثبت شئ لان أي واحد هيشوف الفيديو هيعرف إن صورة كاميليا في القسيمة يستحيل تكون صورتها بالنقاب



اللى انتى متعرفيهوش ان سهل جدا تتعمل الصوره المركبه ورق مش عقبه يعنى​


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]gcDtX7tHBds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 200madona (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*اظن بعد نشرة الاخبار و التصريح دة لازم الكا يصدق انها لفسة مسيحية 

ويشوفوا موضوع تانى يتكلموا فية ويعملوا مظاهرات تانى علشان يطلعوا كدابين​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يشفي يا مسلمين

وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين​*


----------



## Alcrusader (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*يوحنا 8 : 44
" إِنَّكُمْ أَوْلاَدُ أَبِيكُمْ إِبْلِيسَ، وَتَرْغَبُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا شَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ. فَهُوَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ كَانَ قَاتِلاً لِلنَّاسِ، وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ خَالٍ مِنَ الْحَقِّ! وَعِنْدَمَا يَنْطِقُ بِالْكَذِبِ فَهُوَ يَنْضَحُ بِمَا فِيهِ، لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذِبِ!  " *


----------



## أَمَة (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كاميليا شحاتة توكد مسيحيتها حصرى على موقع اليوم السابع*

شكرا اخي المبارك *النهيسي *على الفيديو

تأثرت كثير بمشاهدته

نشكر الرب الإله على تفقده ومحبته لأبنائه​


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كاميليا شحاتة توكد مسيحيتها حصرى على موقع اليوم السابع*



أمة قال:


> شكرا اخي المبارك *النهيسي *على الفيديو
> 
> تأثرت كثير بمشاهدته
> 
> نشكر الرب الإله على تفقده ومحبته لأبنائه​


*أنا سعدت جدا بمرركم الجميل

الرب يفرح قلوبكم دائما

شكرا جدا​*


----------



## BITAR (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*الى كل الاخوه المسلمين فاقدوا العقول*
*ستذيع قناة الحياة ( برنامج سؤال جرىء )*
*الساعه 9 مساءا بتوقيت القاهرة*
*برنامج كامل عن السيدة كاميليا شحاتة*
*وستظهر بالبرنامج مع الاخ رشد*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

bitar قال:


> *الى كل الاخوه المسلمين فاقدوا العقول*
> *ستذيع قناة الحياة ( برنامج سؤال جرىء )*
> *الساعه 9 مساءا بتوقيت القاهرة*
> *برنامج كامل عن السيدة كاميليا شحاتة*
> *وستظهر بالبرنامج مع الاخ رشد*​




*برضه هيقولوا بعد الحلقه
انها مفبركه ومش هي اللي ظهرت
التخلف ملي عقولهم*​


----------

